# probleme mit dem Zwischenspeicher



## abanta (15. August 2005)

Hallo

Jedes mal wenn ich eine Seite auf rufe wir ja etwas lokal zuwischen Gespeichert.
Und wenn ich die Seiter erneut aufrufe wird erst im Zwischenspeicher geschaut.

Kann man das um gehn? Oder anders ausgedrückt: Kann man erzwingen das ieine Seite immer aus dem Netz geladen wird und keiner daten aus dem Zwischen speicher?

Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. August 2005)

Das einzige HTML-Mittel dafür ist die META-Angabe:
*<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">*

Damit teilst du dem Browser das Verfallsdatum der Datei mit(in Sekunden...dafür steht der Zahlenwert).

Eine Garantie, dass sich der Browser daran hält, gibt es jedoch nicht.


----------

